
Social Security Administration Now Requires Two-Factor Authentication - 3eto
http://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/08/social-security-administration-now-requires-two-factor-authentication/
======
zeveb
Just in time for NIST to recommend against using cell phones as two-factor
authentication!

And folks wonder why people don't trust the U.S. government to be competent …

